# first german slingshot tournament



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

The date of the first tournament in germany is October 2nd. 
It will be in Pfrondorf - south-west germany. More infos from Melchior! He is the organizer.

It`s only a few hours from US and much less from UK, Italy, France, Spain, Belgium...

We would be very happy to see some of you slingshot enthusiasts at the event!!

If some help or support is needed from shooters who plan to take part at the tournament I would do my very best!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! that is great Torsten! I know Mel has wanted to get one going over there for awhile. He's got the place now he'll get the people and then let the shooting begin. Torsten,with the distance that you shoot,you might not have to leave your house to hit the targets! Have fun! Flatband


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Gary, I think we should go!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That would be great!!!
And i would be your private taxi from any airport in Germany to the tournaments place!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you guys post the rules like what kind of slingshots,ammo,target size,and distance.Sounds like a good time.Do you have any idea how many people you expect.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!! I would like very much to participate, if I could go there!! Please post the rules. Cheers


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good news Torsten, can't wait to see the videos.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is an exciting moment for the slingshot community...

I can't wait to see the even (in video of course, since I cant make yet another tournament )

LGD


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Very good idea Torsten.
Phil


----------

